# Question on raising two chicks for release



## Florianne4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi

I have a specific question regarding two babies that are currently in my care. One is a diminute (but growing strong) feral pigeon all yellow with his little wings starting to grow. The other one is a big fledgling wood pigeon that is still hand fed.
Both are to be released when ready, they will spend some weeks in an aviary with other pigeons before that.
My question: I am worried the baby feral pigeon is going/currently in process of imprinting on me. The other one no, it arrived quite big already and spends time looking at my two wood pigeons (permanent residents unreleasable). I have put a mirror with baby feral already, but I can see he considers me as his mother. Not good. I have already mixed successfully feral and wood pigeons fledgling (also doves) but I have never mixed different ages. The two are very different size. What is your opinion on putting the wood pigeon fledgling and baby feral together? Is the wood pigeon likely to attack the baby? The baby is in sensitive period for imprinting, I need to give him something pigeon like to latch on to...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Florianne4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Here they are today! I also have a young magpie just to show you. Not planning on mixing this one with piggies! All are to be released.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Whether with the other pigeon or not, when they are raised by humans, they have no idea of how to survive in the wild. They learn that from their parents and flock. Their chances of survival go way down if released later. They don't know how to find food, water, shelter, or to avoid predators. They know nothing. Better to find a home for them. Maybe someone who keeps pigeons. Of course the older one can hurt the small one. All depends on the bird. If you want to put them together for periods of time, then I would be there to watch them. I wouldn't just leave them together.


----------



## Florianne4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you Jay. I am part of a bird rescue organisation and we do release successfully a lot of birds including many pigeons, doves and wood pigeons. We keep track of the flocks we release in and over the years rescued birds do show up. That is because we dispose of big aviaries that are species specific where the birds muscle up, socialise and learn to forage (for wood pigeons it takes a year, until the following spring to release). It is difficult when the birds arrive very young as this little chick, unfortunately his brother died shortly after arrival and I am worried he may inprint on me as a result of spending these weeks without a pigeon companion. I was wondering if someone had experience mixing different ages and whether it was a no-no. I have never tried it, but maybe I will for a little while under supervision. Thank you! By the way this baby is slowly coming out of severe crop stasis (the other did not make it) after spending some days in a previous home of well meaning but clueless people who found them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If released in groups, then they at least have their own little flock, and their chances will go up. But many will not make it anyway when raised from very young.
As far as putting them together, like I said, that all depends on the larger pigeon. I mean, even when 2 birds of the same size are put together as adults, one can badly injure the other. I would introduce them slowly and supervise while they are together. It may be okay. It can be difficult for him if he isn't with other pigeons and doesn't learn to identify with them.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Wood pigeons do different things than the rock dove species. Example nest in trees, the diet is a bit different too, woodies I’m sure you already know will eat things rock doves do not usually seek, like young plants , berries and figs, ants, and small worms. 


Rock doves imo would best be released if at all to a feral flock of his own kind, doing a gradual release as he probably won’t be accepted at first. And hopefully he is and knows where to find the food and water sources from following the others.


----------



## Florianne4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you Jay and Ladygrey. Yes definitely if releasable the feral pigeon will be integrated in a flock of his species. We release about 10 every week at this time of the year in different flocks around Barcelona after they have spent 3 weeks to a month in aviary (depends on the bird). A lot of people bring pigeons in, one of the most usual species we see. Wood pigeons take way longer, they seem to have a hard time finding food on their own when released too early and they usually stay for a year to have good chances of survival. Those are released in forested areas where other woodies are present.
In the period where they are handraised we have successfully mixed rock and wood pigeons as well as collared doves, we feed the same formula to all and they seem to get along well as youngsters. It does not seem to confuse them later in terms of socialising with their own kind. The issue come when they come very young, in their first week or before, especially if they are alone like this current one. That is not a good situation. I have surrogate wood pigeons parents (disabled birds) that do a great job for fledgling wood pigeons but this baby I am not sure what to do with him. He clearly recognises me as his mother despite efforts to limit contact.


----------

